# Stihl 026 chain oil adjustment



## kubatob7500 (Oct 4, 2008)

I found were to adjust but do not see adjusting screw.

Any suggestions?


----------



## smokinj (Oct 4, 2008)

kubatob7500 said:
			
		

> I found were to adjust but do not see adjusting screw.
> 
> Any suggestions?


i dont think it would come out is there sawdust cake in hiding it?


----------



## kubatob7500 (Oct 4, 2008)

Hole is open, I can see a pipe with a arrow on it, but I do not see a adjustmnet screw like instruction book says?


----------



## Saw-dust (Oct 5, 2008)

I did not think that the Sthil 02x saws had an oil adjustment.


----------



## kevin j (Oct 5, 2008)

Std 026 (and I think 260) were not adjustable. 026 Pro and 260 Pro were adjustable.

FWIW, my old 026 oils well. My newer 280 non adjustable is stingy, half as much oil. Maybe ok for EPA, but not good for longer bars.


----------



## Saw-dust (Oct 5, 2008)

kevin j said:
			
		

> Std 026 (and I think 260) were not adjustable. 026 Pro and 260 Pro were adjustable.
> 
> FWIW, my old 026 oils well. My newer 280 non adjustable is stingy, half as much oil. Maybe ok for EPA, but not good for longer bars.



wow, I learn something every day here.  This 440 is the first Sthil I ever had with an oil adjustment.  I checked it out and it was maxed.  It oils just fine even with the big bar so I'm good.


----------



## Iembalm4aLiving (Oct 9, 2008)

The adjuster screw on my MS290 is pretty deep in the hole (can't see it.)  Put a small screwdriver in there and feel around for the screw.


----------

